# Water pH and Plumbing: Best Materials for Acidic or Alkaline Water Supplies



## PlumbingZone (Feb 10, 2016)

In a perfect world, it’d be easy to convince every client with acidic or alkaline water supplies to go ahead and invest in a water neutralizer for the entry point of their home. But it’s not a perfect world and most homeowners aren’t keen to go that route unless their water supply is exceptionally bad. 

As a plumber, you can ensure you’re not getting called out for issues year after year by using the correct materials for clients with strongly acidic or basic water. 

*Skip the Metal *

When dealing with a less or more than neutral water supply, skip the copper and metal piping unless you have no other option. Both alkaline and acidic water can cause corrosion. Acidic water makes copper leach out into the supply and alkaline water often carries excess mineral content that can cause buildup on the pipes. 

Iron piping isn’t immune from the effects of problematic water, either. Both acidic and alkaline water supplies can cause buildup and leaching of chemicals contained in the pipes themselves and in the fittings used to couple them. Opt instead for PVC or PEX piping for clients with a problematic water pH. 

*PVC and CPVC Plumbing*

PVC - polyvinyl chloride - pipe is cost-effective and readily available, so it’s not hard to sell clients on the idea of pipe replacement using this material. It’s cousin, CPVC -- chlorinated polyvinyl chloride -- is more resistant to temperature changes and might be mandated for hot water applications in your client’s jurisdiction. 

Even though it’s slightly more expensive, you may try to sway your client to use CPVC for all their plumbing needs, as it and straight PVC aren’t interchangeable and using a mixture can compromise pressure systems and ratings. Because of the chlorination process it undergoes, CPVC also reduces bacterial count - another selling point, if you need to convince a wary client. 

*PEX Plumbing*

PEX - cross-linked polyethylene - plumbing is another option available for clients with highly acidic or highly basic water supplies. Unlike PVC and CPVC, it requires no solvent or cement to connect and has fewer connection points. 

Although PVC and CPVC are definitely more resistant to non-neutral water than their copper and iron cousins, the nature of the water supply could eat away at the couplings and cement. For this reason, PEX may be an ideal solution. 

*Other Options for Problematic Water Supplies*

A water softener should be recommended for clients with extra alkaline water that also has a high mineral content. Hard water buildup is problematic in its own right and a whole house softener is a small investment compared to the problems faced in eliminating scale buildup within pipes and the potential for a water heater and other appliance failures. 

While alkaline water doesn’t pose a health hazard for drinking, a softener can eliminate other issues like unpleasant tastes, odors or haziness that may be making clients loathe to drink from their home taps. 

Similarly, a buffering system for acidic water can be obtained to mitigate the effects of the acid in the supply. Unlike alkaline water, acidic water can cause health problems in high amounts, so the addition of a filter or buffer can make home water supplies more potable and safer. 

*Educating Clients About Their Water Supply*

As a plumber, it’s part of your job to educate your clients about the water and water systems in their homes. While you can do your best to convince a client to use proper materials and filtration systems for their home water supply if it’s acidic or basic, you can also leave tips for your clients living with, drinking and using problematic water that’ll extend the life of their plumbing and potentially improve their quality of life.


----------



## WillTwotwo (Jul 30, 2018)

Great Article - https://priorityplumbing.ca/


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

WillTwotwo said:


> Great Article - https://priorityplumbing.ca/



Where is your intro???????


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

GAN said:


> Where is your intro???????


Based on response to the other thread "Best Tools" which really made no sense whatsoever, i'm guessing this is some kind of SEO tactic.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

WillTwotwo said:


> Great Article - https://dickheadpriorityplumbing.ca/





another jackwad a$$wipe trying to plug there crap company


----------

